# Fray Style Magna/Xtractions



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Has anybody tried Fray Style Front Ends and Rear Ends/Tires on a Magna/Xtraction? Like the same parts that we use to build Fray T-jets. Will the parts work? It looks like the Magna/Xtraction is wider than the T-Jet. Are the rear axles on the Magna/Xtraction the same diameter as the T-Jets?

Just got curious. Wanna ask and see so i dont buy the parts and find out that it dont work.

Blake


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The axles are the same diameter, 0.063", but the place where the axle runs through the chassis is higher on the A/FX, Magnatraction, and AWXT, which necessitates taller wheels/tires all around. The A/FX, Magnatraction, and AWXT already have a wide track like a modded TJet so I'm not quite sure what additional "Fray" characteristics you are referring to that are not already present in these chassis, other than a weighted front end. Any of the taller sized silicone-sponge tires intended for 1:64 scale magnet cars will fit the A/FX, MT, and XT already. It would be fairly easy for someone to repop the weight that the Sears Super Traction (if I recall correctly) chassis had if you are looking to add weight to the front end of an A/FX, MT, or XT. 

Am I missing anything?


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

If you need to add weight to a M/T to get enough shoe tension, your doing something wrong. The downforce provided by the magnets should overcome all tension problems you may have up front.
As for the AFX Non M/T, I would wait before entering a class of these. They are THE HARDEST aurora chassis to build and drive. You will get very discouraged very quickly.But if you must, I would learn to DETUNE the car. Also the body is very important on these cars. Find yourself a BRE Datsun, loosten it up on the mounts a little and have fun.

BTW,
The front axle holes on both of these chassis are .047 dia. this is smaller than the T-Jet.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

hrnts69 said:


> Has anybody tried Fray Style Front Ends and Rear Ends/Tires on a Magna/Xtraction? -- Just got curious
> 
> Blake


Yeah, curiosity in this hobby is what leads to innovation / improvements / more fun / etc. / etc. 

However, as stated, the Magnatrac & Xtrac are already upgraded from Tjets. I think the only real change, if you'd want to change the driving characteristics somewhat, would be to blob a weight in the front end somewhere. Or like Auto World has done - incorporate a neo magnet at the tail end.

And I'm sure someone, somewhere, had the same thoughts as you regarding 'Fray'ing up a Magnatraction.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Super II was the frayed version of the Afx cars. Afx cars (as stated) are perfectly frayed tjets.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Body-wise the Bre Datsuns --both 510 and 240Z--are excellent choices. But lets also add the A/p corvette, Escort MKII, BMW 320 and the porsche/audi 510 can ams. Any of those has great handling characteristics.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Firebirds, Porsche 911's, porsche 612 (especially the wingless versions), McClaren XLR, porsche 917, BMW M1, Ferarri Daytona, and Chevelle stocker are other nice body choices. And that's not even the end of the list. Many of the Afx bodies had the lightweight, balanced characteristics that make for good racing bodies.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

AMC rebels are also a great ballanced body but a Ferrari Daytona is the best of them all.
Get out the gram scale and see why!


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

i always had great success with the Datsun 240 and the Firebird with the front and rear lights, in or out of the body, don't know why.


----------

